# Pleased with service in local shops.



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Haha. Inner fender for my nova was $450 unpainted. Still had to get both painted and the hardware.


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

money_man said:


> Haha. Inner fender for my nova was $450 unpainted. Still had to get both painted and the hardware.


Are they metal or plastic?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That's cheap for a car part. This isn't just a GM issue - all car manufacturers charge an outrageous price for replacement parts. This is one of the reasons that cars with body damage but no structural damage are frequently "totaled" by insurance companies.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

moobox said:


> Are they metal or plastic?


Metal but still. Should be cheap as they've made the exact same inner fender for the last 48 years for my nova.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

i would try ebay if someone will ship to you. off topic my mom use to tell me I send me 2 ur country  if I don't behave . & novas rock this is why they cost so much ^ here is what I have seen for you on ebay. me likey ebay

95366411 cruze | eBay


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

moobox said:


> I called my dealership and asked for a price check on a part. It is the front right wheel well liner that I need, as mine has a sizable crack in it and I don't want water/debris from the road making it up into the engine bay.
> 
> 
> *$150!!!
> ...


Finally someone who realizes the value of the G.M. Service Contract. Any part, any time replaced for free when your basic warranty runs its course. I feel protected as I do with my Blue Cross that covers any part of my body after deductibles, and co pays, and co insurance


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

I realize that body parts especially can be expensive at times, but this one blew me away. I was expecting $50, $60 maybe.

A local part shop can get me one for $107 + tax (CAD). There's a few online in the $50 - $75 range, but with taxes and shipping I'd rather get it local I think.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I called for a 7 pin connector for a trailer with pig tail from gm. Told me $140+tax and then I had to pay $15 for shipping


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

DearOP ....buy a can of that flex seal and give that a try at sealing up yer inner fender well liner ...........


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Is this the piece?

My Chevy dealer parts department would probably give to me for pretty close to this price after I bring the print out from GM Parts Direct to the counter.

*FENDER LINER, RIGHT - 2011 Chevrolet Cruze (95472792)*




 List Price: $75.57 
 You Save: $23.88 (32% off) 
 Sale Price: $51.69 
 















 Manufacturer: GM 
 Part Number: 95472792 
 Part: FENDER LINER, RIGHT 
 






















 
*Product Description*

FENDER LINER, RIGHT for your 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT with a 1.4L L4 - Gas. We also sell BODY and FENDER & COMPONENTS. This is a genuine OEM Chevrolet part #95472792 and carries a factory warranty. We offer the best online prices with fast shipping with any order placed with us.

http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/chevro...s-scat/?part_name=fender-liner&position=right


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

brian v said:


> DearOP ....buy a can of that flex seal and give that a try at sealing up yer inner fender well liner ...........


Great idea. I think I have something that might do the trick in the garage. The liner has a sizable hole upon further inspecting, but I may be able to build it up with some "framing" or the missing piece.



UpstateNYBill said:


> Is this the piece?
> 
> My Chevy dealer parts department would probably give to me for pretty close to this price after I bring the print out from GM Parts Direct to the counter.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if my dealership would pricematch to be honest, only one way to find out. Fingers crossed.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Could also rivet a piece of metal or plastic in there to fill the whole.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

moobox said:


> I'm not sure if my dealership would pricematch to be honest, only one way to find out. Fingers crossed.


Don't forget, that price does not include shipping from GM Parts Direct. I show my parts guy the actual price minus shipping, sometimes he can get within a few dollars, other times he can get within $5 or $10 of the shipped price. It all depends on how quickly/badly you need the part. If you need the part to get your Cruze up and running, it is worth it to spend the extra $5 or $10 and get it from the dealer rather than wait a week for it to be shipped. Even if the dealer does not have it in stock, they can usually get it in the next day.

In your case, I assume the car is drivable, so you don't need it right away. If the parts department can't get close in price, just order it online. Dealer cost from GM is up on some parts, and they can't match. GM Parts Direct probably has had some of these parts in their warehouse for a while, before parts costs went up.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Finally someone who realizes the value of the G.M. Service Contract. Any part, any time replaced for free when your basic warranty runs its course. I feel protected as I do with my Blue Cross that covers any part of my body after deductibles, and co pays, and co insurance



This is a perfect example of when that extended warranty would not apply.... a cracked wheel well liner would be considered damaged do to use/abuse and not covered. Any physically damaged part like a wheel well liner would more than likely be caused by outside source, not a manufacturing defect. That's besides the deducible being almost as much as buying the part.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> This is a perfect example of when that extended warranty would not apply.... a cracked wheel well liner would be considered damaged do to use/abuse and not covered. Any physically damaged part like a wheel well liner would more than likely be caused by outside source, not a manufacturing defect. That's besides the deducible being almost as much as buying the part.


I take your point that this particular part may not be covered as it may be deemed to be a body panel, which are excluded under the GMPP. But I'd like to point out that both GMPP and GMEPP are available with a zero deductible option. Which is what both Eddy and myself purchased.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Also, don't forget your Chevy parts department is not in the business to give away parts at their cost. When I first went to my Chevy parts guy, I told him I understand that they need to make a profit, and then simply asked how close he could get to the online price. Now that he knows me, he automatically gives me his best price.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Don't forget, that price does not include shipping from GM Parts Direct.


under $40 free shipping amazon


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Also, don't forget your Chevy parts department is not in the business to give away parts at their cost. When I first went to my Chevy parts guy, I told him I understand that they need to make a profit, and then simply asked how close he could get to the online price. Now that he knows me, he automatically gives me his best price.


This. 

Developing a relationship with your parts man is vital to your parts pricing. 

I've cultivated a relationship with my parts man over the decades. Shown our cars together. Had him and his wife over for dinner. Attended his mother's funeral. I've gained a solid friend and saved a boatload of dough on parts. 

Go to your parts counter with an attitude that the pricing is outrageous and I gurantee the price won't go down any. If anything it will go up the next time they see your face. 

A dealership parts counter is not Wal-Mart. Nor is it a garage sale where you can barter away. 

A dealership parts counter is much more like a jewelry shop - where the price of a diamond ring can go up or down depending on how you're getting along with the salesperson. GM sets a cost, trade and retail price - but nothing stops the parts man from charging an extra 20% because you rub him the wrong way.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

$54.41 US. for the part at a parts center near me that is part of a Chevy dealership. I just walked right in to get the rebuild kit for my sensor valves for my new rims. http://www.quirkparts.com/auto-part...as-engine/body-cat/fender-and-components-scat


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> This.
> 
> Developing a relationship with your parts man is vital to your parts pricing.
> 
> ...


Well put!

I also told him I'd rather give him the business. Every little bit helps.



Toothless said:


> $54.41 US. for the part at a parts center near me that is part of a Chevy dealership. I just walked right in to get the rebuild kit for my sensor valves for my new rims. FENDER & COMPONENTS for 2013 Chevrolet Cruze


Nice that you have this option close to you.


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Tomko said:


> Go to your parts counter with an attitude that the pricing is outrageous and I gurantee the price won't go down any. If anything it will go up the next time they see your face.


I'd just like to make it clear that I would never walk into ANY establishment with that kind of attitude. That's not the kind of person I am. I'm just here venting on the internet. 

Also I'd like to point out that a mod/admin has changed the name of this topic from simply "Outraged." The new topic name can be read to imply that I hold this outrage towards the guy at the counter, which is not the case.


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Called the dealership and they took the price down to $121 + tax after military discount.

Called a part store I've dealt with a few times before and with military discount brought it down to $92.14 + tax in Canadian Dollars.

He's got it being delivered to the shop by dinner time tonight.

Very happy.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

moobox said:


> Called the dealership and they took the price down to $121 + tax after military discount.
> 
> Called a part store I've dealt with a few times before and with military discount brought it down to $92.14 + tax in Canadian Dollars.
> 
> ...


not bad

available on ebay shipped or $80cdn plus tax


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

You have to remember this is just not a piece of plastic. There is a lot of time and money devoted to making the original mode and engineering for this part. So like any manufacture that cost is in the part.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pontiacgt said:


> You have to remember this is just not a piece of plastic. There is a lot of time and money devoted to making the original mode and engineering for this part. So like any manufacture that cost is in the part.


100% retail markup goes to pay for mold and engineering?

no

the 100% retail markup goes to the dealer.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

You're telling me! My dealership was going to charge me $40 a piece for the rebuild kits but i got them here for $11 each


Nice that you have this option close to you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

pontiacgt said:


> You have to remember this is just not a piece of plastic. There is a lot of time and money devoted to making the original mode and engineering for this part. So like any manufacture that cost is in the part.


There's also packaging, inventory and shipping costs that we often don't think of.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

moobox said:


> Also I'd like to point out that a mod/admin has changed the name of this topic from simply "Outraged." The new topic name can be read to imply that I hold this outrage towards the guy at the counter, which is not the case.


I'm the one who added to your title to align it more specificly to your vent. Let me know if you'd like something even more specific and I'll make the change.


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Tomko said:


> I'm the one who added to your title to align it more specificly to your vent. Let me know if you'd like something even more specific and I'll make the change.


I was fine with the original title haha. But feel free as you had a better topic name in mind, you're the mod.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Didn't notice that the OP was in Canada. That does affect price. I wouldn't expect as low of a price there, compared to the States.


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Didn't notice that the OP was in Canada. That does affect price. I wouldn't expect as low of a price there, compared to the States.


We certainly have been getting the proverbial shaft the past couple of years when it comes to buying internationally or buying goods/parts manufactured in the USA.

Picking it up today for $100 and change, I'm ok with that. $150 + taxes seemed too much for what it is.


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Tomko said:


> Let me know if you'd like something even more specific and I'll make the change.


How about "Pleased with service in local shops"

Although I wasn't impressed with the initial price of $150 my dealership gave me, Mark in parts offered me about $30 off. Ended up with a better deal from another shop who also took a few bucks off as a discount, but everyone involved was trying to be really helpful. 

Appreciate all of the insight people here have left as well.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

moobox said:


> How about "Pleased with service in local shops".


Done.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Also, don't forget your Chevy parts department is not in the business to give away parts at their cost. When I first went to my Chevy parts guy, I told him I understand that they need to make a profit, and then simply asked how close he could get to the online price. Now that he knows me, he automatically gives me his best price.


That's usually the case when they know they will still make money off you continually returning there vs going online. 

Ditto on the GM parts shipping, I forgot how much I paid to ship a "Premium Fuel" sticker in a envelope. Returns are just as bad with shipping back on your dime and restock fees on a $15 item.

Forgot to add the shape of the item may also boost the shipping price stateside so who knows in Canada. You would swear that plastic piece would be made in Canada tho...


----------

